
Thoughts on the centralization of developers and their code - diggan
https://ipfs.io/docs/examples/markdown-viewer/mdown#/ipfs/QmfTW5rNDceeAB1UJwBM6ywX1tnQg2VUhwtQ6ztbwLRHbJ
======
sharemywin
until you figure out the I don't want to work for free problem, you're going
to have centralization.

